# Grizzly Garage



## speedybtx (May 1, 2020)

New Grizzlies making their cave in my garage 

G0755 and a G0750G.  Arrived the 28th April.
So far so good. a few slow leaks on the Lathe, Apron and Gearbox.  Head is ok.

I wanted the G4003G, but it seems impossible to get.


----------



## DavidR8 (May 1, 2020)

Happy days!


----------



## aliva (May 1, 2020)

Now the fun begins


----------



## Dhal22 (May 1, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> Happy days!




Indeed.


----------



## speedybtx (May 1, 2020)

Shars , Travers, etc are also glad to see me back


----------



## speedybtx (May 1, 2020)

just a side note, I used to have an Enco 13x40 and a PM45   Both prety nice overall. I am sorely missing the tooling the most though. lol


----------



## Reddinr (May 2, 2020)

Nice setup!  Are you planning on putting on the back splash on the lathe?  Mine is still sitting in the corner of my shop.  I've been worried it might get in the way, plus I lost the bolts, plus inertia...


----------



## speedybtx (May 4, 2020)

thanks,  Yes, the backsplash will go on after I install the DRO that is on it's way.

in other good news, I got a small job to make on the Mill in the next week or so   maybe a day or two worth of work.


----------

